# 2016 Heat Offseason Thread



## Wade2Bosh

9 free agents. 4 of them starters since the All star Break. Chris Bosh's health status. No picks at the moment. Gonna be a wild summer.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, gonna be a seriously wild summer. 

Looking forward to seeing what Winslow and JRich add to their games over summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley is holding his post season press conference. 

Making it clear that Hassan is a major priority.


----------



## RollWithEm

Can the Heat get any contract relief if they mutually agree that Bosh shouldn't play anymore?

Also, I wonder what Joe Johnson thinks he's worth on the open market and whether or not the Heat are actually interested in bringing him back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

RollWithEm said:


> Can the Heat get any contract relief if they mutually agree that Bosh shouldn't play anymore?
> 
> Also, I wonder what Joe Johnson thinks he's worth on the open market and whether or not the Heat are actually interested in bringing him back.


The rule is that if Bosh retires, his contract will stay on the books for a year from the last time he last played a game. So hypothetically, if he were to retire this summer, his contract would only come off the books next February. 

That's what makes the business side for the Heat so complicated. If he comes back and this happens again, you're talking about another year where the Heat will be handcuffed without the use of about a quarter of their cap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More from Riley.

On Bosh:



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley on Bosh: "We are looking to proceed forward to find a way to get him back on the court. That's all we can say right now."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley on Bosh: "We're in this together." Says he wants to "sidle up along next to Chris Bosh and see where we can go with this."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley says Heat were "blindsided" the 1st time with Bosh, & now it's "eyes wide open." ... "Has to be done in a way we all feel good about."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley says there's no "timeframe" with Bosh.... "we're on a day to day."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley lamenting that Bosh didn't have time with Dragic and Whiteside when both were playing their best


On Hassan:



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Pat Riley calls Hassan Whiteside "our No. 1 priority. Period."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Pat Riley asked Whiteside if he needed to take him to Parrot Jungle, and liked chocolate gummies in his gift baskets.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley on Whiteside: "He'll be right there at 12:01 for us."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley on Whiteside: "His next level is to carry. He's got to carry a load every night that allows you to win and be a contender."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h1 hour ago
> Riley just went on a long, specific rant about all Whiteside brings, including intangibles. So if he's not serious, he's selling it well.


On Wade:



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley says that he believes Wade had a better season than any season before the Big 3
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley on Wade: "He wants 2 win as much as he wants 2 do anything." But he knows compensation is about "respect... We know where he belongs."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 2h2 hours ago
> Riley on Wade: "What he's done the past 13 years is irreplaceable... We want to do the right thing."


On Deng and UD:



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h1 hour ago
> Riley on Deng: "I consider him one of our core people. And we've got to do everything we can to keep him."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h1 hour ago
> Riley: "Whose to say that U.D. wasn't one of the reasons that the locker room was so copasetic."
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h1 hour ago
> Riley on Haslem: "Whatever he wants. I mean, come on."


On Dragic:



> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1h1 hour ago
> Riley wants Dragic to come back "in better shape, a better player." Says no more excuses about being unsettled like last summer.
> 
> Manny NavarroVerified account ‏@Manny_Navarro 1h1 hour ago
> Riley said Dragic has room to improve. "He has to be able to create and score when there's no space."
> 
> Barry Jackson ‏@flasportsbuzz 47m47 minutes ago
> Riley told Dragic "you can't use that excuse next summer" of being unsettled in summer & coming in out of shape. Wants growth from him.


Riley also said that he wants Dragic to be a 50-40-80% player. Said he'd knock off 10% from his free throw % because of the amount of times he'd "be knocked on his ass thanks to the space that Spo will create for him" :laugh:.

Thought his comments on Dragic were the most interesting of them all. Basically saying no excuses next year and even though he's 30, he's still got to improve.

Also talked about the development of Justise, TJ and JRich,

Nothing on Joe Johnson from Riley.


----------



## RollWithEm

Interesting comment on Deng. I just assumed he would be a casualty of having so many free agents.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Justise Winslow made 2nd team all-rookie. He had 44 1st team votes, which was just short of making the 1st team.

JRich finished 11th, just shy of making the all-rookie team. He's feeling slighted:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733363470100496384


----------



## RollWithEm

Winslow finishing the voting ahead of guys like Russell, Mudiay, Cauley-Stein, Hezonia, and Kaminsky - who were all picked ahead of him - should make him feel proud.


----------



## Wade County

Good, I hope Josh is mad. Keep working young blood!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733772479441870849
Heat have early bird rights with TJ. Hope no one overpays for him and we can retain him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like Spo might lose his top assistant:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735280464815001600
Getting a 2nd interview with Memphis. Lots of Miami ties in Memphis with Chris Wallace being their GM.


----------



## ATLien

I was more impressed with Richardson than Winslow this season


----------



## Adam

Hope Memphis hires him. Take Spo too.


----------



## Wade County

Winslow's body of work over the full season was more impressive, but certainly JRich had a wonderful post-All Star period. He's looking like a huge steal right now.

JRich post AllStar (29 games)

29.1mpg, 10.2ppg, 2.8rpg, 1.9apg, 0.7bpg, 1.0spg, 0.8tpg, 50%fg, 53% 3fg and 66%ft

Winslow post AllStar (28 games)
30.1mpg, 7.7ppg, 5.4rpg, 1.9apg, 0.3bpg, 1.1spg, 1.0tpg, 43%fg, 33% 3fg and 65%ft


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Post all star break, JRich was definitely the better of the two. But JRich was the best 3pt shooter in the league (percentage wise), so that isnt a slight on Justise. Saying that, said it all season that Justise does a lot of things that dont show up on the stat sheet. At 19, being asked to guard the top perimeter players on a nightly basis was asking a lot of him and apart from maybe one or two, he more than held his own on that side of the floor. 

Justise is a full 3 years younger than JRich, which is crazy. Because of how well built he is, you forget that Justise just turned 20.The coaching staff did him no favors having him camp out at the 3pt line for half the season. Took until March to have him cutting to the basket instead which worked best for his game. Good thing going for him is that his shot doesnt have some ugly hitch or anything that needs to be completely changed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade, CB and their wives have gone on vacation together to the french riviera. The news here being Bosh being cleared for long flights.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hassan named to the 2nd team all-NBA defensive team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like Fiz to the Grizzlies is all but done

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735588898659663872


----------



## Wade County

CB doesn't need our Doctors clearance to fly on vacation maybe? He clearly thinks he's good to go, but our guys aren't so sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Fiz is gone. Good luck to him in Memphis

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735878014693560320


----------



## Wade County

Well deserved, wish him all the best.

I assume Dan Craig will get a spot on the bench? Or perhaps we could look to transition UD to a coaching role?


----------



## Adam

I wonder what Fiz's identity will be as a head coach. Unlike Spo, he won't be given a free pass to be mediocre.


----------



## Wade County

GrizzFizz is taking over a pretty crappy team to be honest. Lot of question marks, and could well be a rebuilding situation. 

Dude looks like Mr Potato Head though.


----------



## AirJay

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade, CB and their wives have gone on vacation together to the french riviera. The news here being Bosh being cleared for long flights.


So apparently the issue with Bosh and the playoffs was not flying but the fact the Heat did not want him playing while on blood thinners for liability/safety reasons. He's been safe to fly for at least a couple of months now as long as he takes his medication.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yeah, it was definitely about the blood thinners. Plus he'd already been flying with the team during the playoffs. 


Barry Jackson broke down the Heat free agents in his *new column in the herald:*


> • Whiteside. My understanding, reiterated in recent days, is if all things are equal financially, Whiteside wants to re-sign with Miami. He likes living here and likes the organization.
> 
> But we’ve repeatedly heard the Heat’s preference is persuading him to sign under the max (projected to be $21.6 million next season) by selling him on the lack of state income tax, his comfort level here, the roster flexibility created by him taking a bit less; and that Miami can offer 7.5 percent annual raises off the first year salary (compared with 4.5 percent elsewhere). That means a four-year deal starting at $20.7 million with Miami would equal a four-year deal starting at $21.6 million elsewhere.
> 
> But if Miami offers, say, $2 million less per year than max offers elsewhere, what would Whiteside do? That decision hasn’t been made and it won’t be an easy one.
> 
> But keep in mind that the next-best center option, Al Horford, has a higher max salary than Whiteside, so it would be easy for the Heat to justify going to the max with Whiteside if that’s required to keep him. And as Pat Riley said, Whiteside is the Heat's summer priority.
> 
> Money is obviously very important, but Whiteside has also said this spring that “you want to win more than anything. I don’t really want to be the face of a losing franchise.”





> • Wade. One Heat person expects a deal ultimately will be reached paying him at least $15 million, perhaps much closer to, or at, $20 million. The Heat’s preference is for one year, to give it 2017 flexibility.





> • Joe Johnson. Miami would like to re-sign him, because he’s one of a limited number of options on the roster who – when playing well – can get you a relief basket. Figure on the Heat dangling its $2.9 million room exception.
> 
> But an associate said unlike when he signed here, he isn’t sure Johnson would necessarily be inclined to take less money to stay.





> • Luol Deng. The Heat would love to try to find a way to keep him, but even if it finds a taker for Josh McRoberts’ salary, it will be very difficult to create double figures in cap space, if Whiteside re-signs here.
> 
> And an Eastern Conference official said he expects Deng to get at least $12 million annually in a two-year deal.
> 
> “Not only did I enjoy playing here, but it's an amazing city,” Deng said. “I would love to be here. I can't say one bad thing about being here.”
> 
> But the odds remain against a Deng return if Whiteside comes back.





> • Haslem. He's expected to stay on a deal at the minimum.
> 
> “He can still play,” Riley said. “He played in the Charlotte series and gave us great minutes. That's what we want - a player who wants to play but preaches to the players, 'This is the way you have to be and if I'm going to sacrifice... by not playing, I don't want to hear it from you... You better be working.' He's like Dwyane, like [Alonzo Mourning]. He's a forever guy."





> • Amar’e Stoudemire. The Heat is open to bringing him back at the minimum, but it doesn’t sound likely. His lack of consistent minutes bothered him.
> 
> "It would have to be a defined role [to return],” his agent, Travis King, said last week. “He loves [Miami] and the team but he loves playing. He’s looking somewhere he can play. He wants to contribute 10 to 20 minutes a night.”





> • Gerald Green. He was a good teammate (according to a Heat person) and became a better defender, but his shooting percentage declined significantly and an official to spoke to the Heat said the indication he got was that the Heat will move on if it can find a better option. If it can’t, Green back at the minimum isn’t out of the question.





> • Dorell Wright. The Heat is expected to move on because he’s very limited in other parts of his game besides shooting.





> • Tyler Johnson. The Heat’s only restricted free agent, Johnson said “barring something crazy,” he cannot envision leaving. The Heat is expected to extend a qualifying offer by the June 30 deadline, giving it the right to match any offer, with no other team allowed to offer him a starting salary topping $5.6 million.
> 
> Regardless of his salary, his cap hit will be $1.2 million. The Heat prefers him as a shooting guard but knows it might need to use him some at point guard.


And an update on Bosh:


> • Bosh. The sides remain hopeful he will return next season, barring a setback. So why did Bosh believe he could come back for the playoffs and the Heat resisted?
> 
> The Heat was adamantly opposed to allowing him to play while taking blood-thinners because it would be very dangerous for someone on thinners who sustained a cut, or fell hard and started bleeding internally, during a game.
> 
> According to a team source, the Bosh camp spent considerable time exploring the idea of Bosh continuing to take those blood thinners, but at a time of day (such as early morning) that the medication would be out of his bloodstream by game time.
> 
> Someone with knowledge of the situation said blood tests indicated the medication was out of Bosh’s system after 8 to 12 hours, which would significantly lessen the risk for Bosh playing. But the Heat and team doctors rejected that idea.
> 
> None of the doctors involved in Bosh’s case is commenting, but Robert Myerburg --- an expert on treatment of athletes and a cardiologist at U-Health – said even though some of the newer blood thinners can be out of a patient’s system within 12 hours, “I would not use that strategy [that the Bosh camp explored]. There’s too much at risk.
> 
> “The drug being out of the system is not what worries me as much as the unprotected time” during games and other times when the blood thinner is out of his system, even more so if he’s subjected to trauma in an area where there was past clotting (in his leg and calf). He said patients with atrial fibrillation can sometimes be taken off thinners when they go on a skiing trip, but this is different.


----------



## Adam

Yeah, re-sign for less to play for a coach that benched you for half the season. Such comfort.

Hopefully he stays and hopefully next year we play our best players in the starting lineup to build chemistry before the playoffs, but I still would not be surprised if he left.


----------



## RollWithEm

That stuff about Amare not liking the inconsistency of his playing time was predictable. He's not a guy who's willing to have his role limited for the sake of the team's greater good.


----------



## Wade County

Random idea I had, wanted to get your thoughts.

Heat trade Goran Dragic to the Pelicans for pick #6 , where we would then select Kris Dunn, from Providence (assuming he's on the board).

I'll elaborate on the why...

*For Miami*

Dunn reminds me of some kind of Wade/Wall hybrid. Good size and strength, and has the ability to really be a beast defensively. With Winslow and hopefully Hassan at the 3 and 5...jeez that'd be a nightmare for opposing lineups. Would set us up really strong for a post-Wade world, with a young core of Dunn, Richardson, Winslow and Hassan as cornerstones. We also shed a buttload of salary, giving us a ton of future flexibility.

*For New Orleans*

Gentry is very familiar with Goran, and was with him when he was at his peak in Phoenix. Pelicans are under pressure to get to the playoffs and start building with Davis. Goran gives them an All Star calibre point guard - and would actually be a really good fit in New Orleans. They have Evans and Holiday coming out of contract in 2017, so this would lock in a quality PG going forward for them.

Heat:

PG - Dunn / Johnson / FA
SG - Wade / Richardson
SF - Johnson / Winslow
PF - Bosh / McRoberts / FA
C - Whiteside / Haslem

Pelicans:

PG - Dragic / Holiday / Frazier
SG - Gordon? / FA
SF - Evans / Pondexter / Ennis
PF - Davis / Anderson
C - Asik / Ajinca / Perkins


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hard to see Riley trading away Dragic for an unproven player, unless it was a means to getting the cap space necessary to sign Conley.


----------



## Wade County

Unproven, yes - but if the Heat team likes him (and he looks like the type we'd be into), it'd be doable. Huge amount of flexibility for 2017 or 2018 then, plus lock in rookie scale deal for a highly talented guard. I see your point about Riles trading proven for unproven...but he could always bring in a vet to start and bring Dunn along slower, or backup. Dragic's defense at the point was an issue all throughout the playoffs - Dunn could improve us a lot there.

Pels could roll a Holiday/Dragic backcourt that COULD work similar to the Bledsoe and Dragic one that worked well a few years back. Only this time there's AD along with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I like the Pelicans roster. They just cant stay healthy. But a Holliday/Evans/Gordon/Davis/Asik lineup is a good starting unit. If im them I just look for a stretch 4 and play Davis at the 5.

Fiz was just on with Ethan. Said this:


> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick
> David Fizdale tells us on @790TheTicket that he asked Erik Spoelstra for Dan Craig for his staff. "No." And that was it.


So I guess we know who is replacing Fiz on the bench.

Full interview:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738835100578766849


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Justise Winslow was named to the Team USA select team. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740242098096480256That's great for him. He'll have a week or so of practice with Team USA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740295215060267013


----------



## Wade County

Really stoked about Justise on the USA Select team. Will ramp up his development big time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat assistant Keith Smart is leaving to join Fiz in Memphis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Draft/Free Agent camp news:


> Though nothing was announced, we hear the Heat summoned these 10 players to audition at a free agent camp this week: shooting guards Rodney McGruder (who played on its D-League team in Sioux Falls, South Dakota), Quinton Upshur (Northern Arizona/Portugal); Brandan Kearney (University of Detroit); Juwan Howard Jr. (son of the Heat assistant/played in Spanish League) and Jabril Trawick (Georgetown/Sioux Falls), plus forwards Okaro White (FSU/Greece), Xavier Gibson (FSU/Greece), Kevin Tumba (Belgium), Kenny Gabriel (Auburn/Turkey) and 6-11 Norvel Pelle, a skilled shot-blocker who was the No. 1 center in the 2011 high school class, failed to qualify at St. John’s and has played in the D-League, Taiwan and elsewhere since.
> 
> Players who finished this past season in the NBA cannot be brought in for workouts before July 1.
> 
> • Though Miami has no draft pick on June 23, the Heat has been attending workouts for draft-eligible players and Pat Riley said his staff "is putting together the books just as though we had a lottery pick. We'll see whether we jump back in the first and the second if we can. We will be very well educated on the players who may not be [drafted]."
> 
> The Heat had two second-round picks in its rotation: Hassan Whiteside, drafted by the Kings, and Josh Richardson, drafted by Miami. So how unusual was this?
> 
> Of the 180 players drafted in the second round this decade (2010-15), only 18 were NBA rotation players in the final several weeks of this past season. Counting injured Dallas forward Chandler Parsons as a 19th, that’s 10.5 percent. So what Richardson did wasn’t normal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 years ago today:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cap space and the impact on the Heat from *Barry Jackson*:


> SUNDAY BUZZ COLUMN
> 
> 
> 
> Asking and answering Heat questions, with NBA free agency beginning July 1:
> 
> • With the cap now projected at $94 million ($2 million more than originally expected), will the Heat have enough space to sign an impact player after potentially using most of its $42 million to re-sign Dwyane Wade and Hassan Whiteside?
> 
> Probably not. But that changes if the Heat clears out space by finding a taker for Josh McRoberts (due $5.8 million next season) or less likely, trades Goran Dragic ($15.9 million).
> 
> Other than long shots Kevin Durant and LeBron James (more on Durant below), there’s probably nobody else in this free agent class worth dumping Dragic’s salary for, because that $15.9 million isn’t going to get Al Horford, DeMar DeRozan or probably Mike Conley (who Miami likes). And the next tier of players, such as Ryan Andersen and Eric Gordon, aren’t necessarily better than Dragic.
> 
> McRoberts is another story. Finding a taker for him – and taking no money back - would give Miami potentially $9 million to $12 million or so in space after signing Wade and Whiteside, depending on what Wade and Whiteside sign for.
> 
> The Heat is expected to try to re-sign Luol Deng, but that becomes a lot more realistic if Miami can trade McRoberts and take no money back.
> 
> Other potential free agent targets in that scenario could include Jeff Green, Jared Dudley, Mirza Teletovic, Arron Afflalo, Marvin Williams, Kent Bazemore, David West, Kevin Martin, Jordan Hill and Marreese Speights, though some of those players (such as Bazemore) could command more and some of those won't command as much as $12 million.
> 
> Even if Whiteside stays, the Heat would need size if Deng and Amar’e Stoudemire leave and McRoberts is dealt. The Heat also has a $2.9 million room exception (which it could offer to Joe Johnson), but that cannot be combined with cap space.
> 
> • Yes, the odds are against signing Durant. But is there any way to sign Durant, Whiteside and Wade and fit them all under the cap?
> 
> Potentially yes. First, let’s accept that Durant likely isn’t going to accept less than his $26.4 million max, and the best way to sell Durant on the Heat would be a scenario where Whiteside is retained.
> 
> One way to achieve that: Dumping Dragic and McRoberts while taking no money back, thus giving Miami about $63 million in cap space; giving Durant a max deal; giving Whiteside a max deal (his first-year max will be $22 million) and asking Wade to take $15 million.
> 
> The other unlikely scenario: Keep Dragic, trade McRoberts, pay Durant $26.4 million, get Whiteside to take a bit under $21 million and somehow get Wade to accept a minimum deal, with the wink-wink understanding that he would get the max $35.4 million in 2017-18. It’s difficult to envision Wade accepting this.
> 
> As heathoops.com’s Albert Nahmad noted, in that scenario, Miami could exceed the cap to pay Wade a max deal in 2017 because his summer 2017 cap hold, based off that hypothetical (albeit unlikely) minimum deal next season, would be so low.
> 
> But Durant remains a long shot. He told USA Today last month: “I see great things for this team [Oklahoma City] and it’s great to be a part of it.”
> 
> • The Heat is in good position to sign Whiteside and Whiteside wants to stay if all things are equal, a close associate said. But what if the Heat doesn’t go to the max with Whiteside and another team swoops in and signs him? Then what?
> 
> We hear there would be Heat interest in Horford and Joakim Noah in that scenario (presuming it doesn’t get top target Durant or James, whom ESPN’s Stephen A. Smith said could return to Miami if Cleveland wins the title Sunday).
> 
> The Heat likes both Horford and Noah, but Whiteside remains its top choice, aside from Durant.
> 
> There are mixed views internally about free agent Dwight Howard, incidentally. But as Pat Riley said, Whiteside remains the priority and it will be somewhat surprising if Miami lets him get away.


I dont doubt Riley could pull it off, but offloading McBob's contract and getting no player back in return sounds like a longshot.


----------



## Wade County

^ Could drop McBob for a second rounder? Maybe?

Tough gig.

We'll see what Pat can conjur.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Kevin Durant must be watching these finals and Think. Fuck this, I'm going East... Right?

Miami? Toronto? To me, Game 7 looks like Dubs ran out of gas in the 4th quarter. After a 73-9 season, two seven game series while Cleveland cruised to the finals in the east.


----------



## Wade County

One would hope. Also noticing Lebron taking the Miami blueprint to Cleveland, perhaps?

Congrats to Lebron too by the way. Can't hate on that, was a hell of a performance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Legendary performance by Lebron. No Team Petty for me. Just happy he played for my team for 4 years.


----------



## Wade County

^ Agreed, I said the same thing yesterday. Of course i'm sad he no longer plays for us, but i'll never forget the best 4 year run in Heat history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Draft is tonight and no talk about it down here. Quite a difference from a year ago. Heat have no picks. We'll see if they trade their way in it. But its much easier to take having no picks when you hit on two of them the year before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> If the Heat are serious about securing Hassan Whiteside, the pressure is mounting to get it done quickly.
> 
> ESPN reported today that the Dallas Mavericks believe they will get a meeting with Whiteside in the first few hours of free agency, which opens July 1. The report also mentioned that Whiteside and Mike Conley, who incidentally were together in Memphis in 2014, are Dallas’ top two targets.
> 
> The Heat are calling Whiteside their top priority as well, and Pat Riley said they will speak with him the moment free agency starts. Miami, which will be running a concurrent pursuit of Kevin Durant, likely will try to persuade Whiteside to take less money as it looks to assemble another super team like it had during the Big Three.


http://heatzone.blog.palmbeachpost.com/2016/06/23/report-hassan-whiteside-to-meet-with-dallas-mavericks/
Will be interesting to see how long Riley tries the Durant dream? Could cost us Hassan if he tries it for too long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No picks last night. 2 have agreed to play for the Heat summer league:


> The Heat didn't have a draft pick Thursday but has begun the process of signing players who went undrafted. Among the first to agree to terms: South Carolina small forward Michael Carrera.
> 
> Carrera agreed to play for the Heat's summer league team in Orlando and Las Vegas, his agent, Miami Beach-based Seth Cohen, told me this morning.
> 
> Carrera averaged 14.5 points, 7.7 rebounds, 1.3 assists, 1 block and 1 steal per game for the Gamecocks last season. He's considered a very good defender and his three-point game improved dramatically last year, with Carrera shooting 40.5 percent on threes (51 for 126). He shot 44.9 percent from the field overall.
> 
> Carrera will play for Venezuela in the Olympics this summer, Cohen said.
> 
> "When I speak to NBA people, they say his relentless approach to every possession, and his ability to defend from the 1 to the 4, coupled with his long-distance shooting, is what makes him attractive," South Carolina coach Frank Martin told The State in Columbia, S.C.. "Unbelievable teammate."
> 
> The Heat typically does not announce its summer league signings until about a week after the draft.


Link


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746368496368386048


----------



## Wade County

We have the last meeting with Kevin Durant on Sunday (your time).

Concerned that Whiteside would have committed to Dallas or LA by that point though. Hmmmm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748585635968131072I think its pretty clear on Hassan. If Dallas offers the max, the Heat will have to match it to keep him. I dont see him taking anything less.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Woj on with LeBatard said that he's hearing Tyler Johnson is gonna get a minimum $10 million a year deal from someone 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748566015878045696


----------



## Wade County

Yeah...I like TJ....but not at that price.

More likely he is gonna get that poison pill deal. $5M yr 1, $6M yr 2, $14M year 3, $15M year 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749102566395420673
Everybody getting (over)paid. 

It was always a long shot for Joe to be back. But that is one shooter down on a team that needs a ton of them. Then again, his shooting fell off the cliff after a month.

Cant believe Luol is still out there. He's so much better than some of these guys that are getting ridiculous amounts of money right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And Luol Deng is no longer out there. Signs with the Lakers for 4 year/$72 million.

Luol pretty much saved out season when he moved to the 4. We're gonna miss him a ton.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat beat the Clippers 91-71 today in their opening game of Summer league.

Justise Winslow led the way with 21 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists. Josh Richardson had 17 points, 4 assists. 

The surprise was Stefan Jankovic, the 6'11 stretch 4/5 out of Hawaii. He had 17 points on 7-10 shooting. Looks to be a nice prospect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And the crazy money keeps going. Nets sign Tyler Johnson to 4-year/$50 million dollar offer sheet. First two years are at around $6 million, but the last 2 are at around $18 million 

Heat will have 3 days to match.


----------



## Bogg

Wade2Bosh said:


> And the crazy money keeps going. Nets sign Tyler Johnson to 4-year/$50 million dollar offer sheet. First two years are at around $6 million, but the last 2 are at around $18 million
> 
> Heat will have 3 days to match.


Are the Heat able to match that plus offer a large contract to either Wade or Durant? I'm not sure what their situation is with Bird Rights and all that in respect to Johnson.


----------



## Adam

I think the Heat will match. Nobody thinks that we will, but I don't see how we can let him go. The roster has been gutted by people poaching our players. We can't lose another. With Wade's health and age always a concern we need this guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bogg said:


> Are the Heat able to match that plus offer a large contract to either Wade or Durant? I'm not sure what their situation is with Bird Rights and all that in respect to Johnson.


Matching the Johnson deal would only cost the Heat $1.2 million against the cap this year. Its the 3rd and 4th year that are the poison pill years.


----------



## Bogg

Wade2Bosh said:


> Matching the Johnson deal would only cost the Heat $1.2 million against the cap this year. Its the 3rd and 4th year that are the poison pill years.


How do you get $1.2 million?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bogg said:


> How do you get $1.2 million?


Heat extended him a $1.2 million dollar qualifying offer making him a restricted free agent. So the cap hit the 1st year would be that. Or at least that is how I read it as:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749646553934168065


----------



## Adam

I just don't see how we can sacrifice our small championship window next season in order to keep financial flexibility in 3 years. We have to match this.

One thing that concerns me is how much smaller the roster is becoming. We only have two big men and one of them is injury (career ending type) prone. We also don't have the 6'8" guys to guard on the wings and go small with. Next year, when we go small we're going to be very small.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I have no idea how we're gonna fill this roster out. We just possibly lost 3 of our best 3pt shooters on a team that had little outside shooting to begin with.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749730729483964416 
Heat had made a call to him early on. Another sign that the Heat front office grossly underestimated what the market would be this summer.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah...this market is insane.

Assuming KD doesn't come here, I think we're gonna be in a bit of trouble next season. Likely a step backwards. "Development" year.


----------



## Bogg

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat extended him a $1.2 million dollar qualifying offer making him a restricted free agent. So the cap hit the 1st year would be that. Or at least that is how I read it as:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749646553934168065


I don't think that's correct. At a minimum, I think his cap hit for next year is the MLE amount.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yeah, i'm not entirely sure. Here's the explanation of the rule from cap beast Albert Nahmad of Heathoops.com



> If Johnson were to sign an offer sheet with any other team, the Heat would have three days to decide whether to match. During those three days, the offer sheet would subtract cap space from the team offering it — in the amount of $5.6 million if the payout in the third season is the standard $6.1 million or less, and at the average of all years of the contract if the third season payout is beyond the standard $6.1 million – but would still only subtract cap space from the Heat in the amount of the $1.2 million qualifying offer.
> 
> If the Heat were to match, the cap hits would be equal to Johnson’s payouts. If they were to decline to match, the other team’s cap hits would depend on the type of contract executed. If the contract contains the standard bump in the third year (to no higher than $6.1 million), the cap hits would be equal to his payouts. But if the third year payout is greater than the standard $6.1 million, the cap hits in each season of the new contract would be equal to the average salary over the life of the contract. In the latter case, because the salary cap is projected to jump so high in both the 2016-17 and 2017-18 seasons, to $92 million and $107 million respectively, the Heat would gain the advantage of maximizing cap space for each of the next two summers before the large increases in his cap hits kick in, while the offering team’s cap-maximizing advantages would come in seasons during which the cap is projected to normalize, at which point the attractiveness of the lower cap hit would be mitigated by the fact that the team would actually owe a much higher salary payout.
> 
> The earliest Johnson can sign an offer sheet is July 7, which means the Heat would have at least until July 10 before it needs to take any action with Johnson. The Heat can start negotiating with free agents on July 1. Therefore, if Miami times everything correctly, at a cost against the cap for Johnson of just his $1.2 million qualifying offer amount, it can utilize all of its cap space elsewhere before deciding whether or not to exceed the cap in matching a potential Johnson offer sheet.


http://heathoops.com/2016/05/tyler-johnson-is-a-big-part-of-miami-heat-future/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Luol's classy goodbye to Miami:



> luoldeng9Thank you to the @miamiheat for giving me the opportunity to be a part of such a winning culture and first class organization. Thank you to the #Heatnation fanbase and the city of Miami for welcoming me in and showing me love. Such a beautiful city and rich culture. It's been an amazing two years, and the experience will stay with me as a special part of my journey.




__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBHbDjpXj0vY/


----------



## Wade County

Respect Luol - thanks for your contributions! Battled like a warrior this year, he was huge after the All Star break.

Still waiting on Durant...where's Shaq_Diesel / DQ / -33- when you need him...


----------



## Adam

Durant to the Warriors. Miami has to match on TJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750078243965923328
Seems like every time he's available, this comes up. But now he'd be an end of bench roster filler. Very good friend of Wade though and a Heat fan and front office favorite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh will be on Bill Simmons' show tomorrow night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750523958877761536


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And in other tv news, Wade is co-hosting "Live with Kelly" on Thursday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750535238456111104


----------



## Wade County

Wade apparently taking a meeting tomorrow with the Denver Nuggets...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750865846206140416
Next couple of days are gonna be interesting. A lot of money now open. Now to see if they try things through the trade market, short-term contracts and then there's Tyler Johnson's situation.


----------



## Wade County

There's barely anything left on that FA market...so whatever we sign, it better be 1 + a tema option.

Fuck me I can't believe this is actually happening.


----------



## Wade County

Hopefully TJ does us a solid and doesn't sign the poison pill contract with BKN - and we just sign him outright to the same deal - keep our cap position a bit more open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And there you go:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750912115813322753


----------



## RollWithEm

So if Bosh does indeed come pack and play this season, doesn't it make sense to trade him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So TJ went ahead and signed his offer sheet with the Nets.



> Albert Nahmad @AlbertRandom1
> If Heat match Tyler Johnson's offer sheet: $18.9M of cap room.
> If Heat don't match Tyler Johnson's offer sheet: $19.6M of cap room.
> 
> Albert Nahmad @AlbertRandom1
> If Heat match Tyler Johnson's offer sheet: $18.9M of cap room (if match before using it all, $14.5M). If Heat don't match, $19.6M cap room.


The poison pill years are the 3rd and 4th year. Those are the years JRich and Justise hit free agency.


RollWithEm said:


> So if Bosh does indeed come pack and play this season, doesn't it make sense to trade him?


No team would take him because of the blood clot issue.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wade2Bosh said:


> No team would take him because of the blood clot issue.


Kings would take him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's still got 3 years left on his deal. That would be a hell of a gamble.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wade2Bosh said:


> He's still got 3 years left on his deal. That would be a hell of a gamble.


Never underestimate Vivek and Vlade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hassan officially signed his 4 year deal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751172178150887424


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751175304941535232
Our D-league team has been a really nice talent pool of late. Heat hoping for another diamond in the rough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751493628342657024


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751520370134482944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751520580764049408


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751627083747618817
:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752178895034523648
Heat killer off the market:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752174906473717761Apparently only the 1st year is guaranteed. May he shoot with us, like he shoots against us:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703375709113286656
Also, UD looks to be re-signing soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752116391633911809
And *on TJ*:


> The Heat has until 11:59 p.m. tonight to decide whether to match the Nets' four-year, $50 million offer sheet for Tyler Johnson.
> 
> If the Heat uses all its remaining cap space by tonight (and it's close), Johnson's cap hit would be $1.2 million this coming season. Otherwise, as heathoops.com's Albert Nahmad noted, Johnson's cap hit would be $5.6 million in 2016-17.
> 
> But matching the Nets' offer for Johnson would incur $18 million and $19 million cap hits in years three and four of the deal. That would be onerous for a team seeking flexibility to pursue elite players in free agency.


----------



## Adam

Ellington is no TJ, but for a scramble replacement and at that price it's a really good signing.

James Johnson seems like he will be that guy who frustrates us fans with his play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752216084229480448


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752239460880830464
Good to have UD back. Heat nation couldnt take UD leaving as well. His presence is also a necessity in the locker room.


Both Ethan and Ira hear that the Heat will match on TJ. Would seem to be the case with how the Heat seem to be trying to spend the cap space they had so that TJ's cap hit is only $1.2 million this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752262537639399424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752265063185035264
Heat working to get that cap space used up before midnight. Also, another guy with just 1 year left on his deal. I do like Babbit's game too. Very good 3pt shooter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752264689694965761


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752275828294103040
All these moves today were a sign that they'd do this. 

This one had to sting Wade a little. Riley pulling the trigger on paying TJ $18.9 million in the 3rd year that Riles didnt want to give Wade.

Huge 3rd year and 4th year cap hits aside, excited to have the young core of JRich, TJ, Justise and Hassan back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And the 15th and final Heat signing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752283944746295296
Played great on the Heat summer league team last year. So good it got him a contract with the Nets. Now he's back with the Heat.


----------



## Wade County

Busy busy day, a lot to digest.

Stoked that we won't have to deal with Ellington lighting us up every game. Wish we could sign Jamal Crawford also for that purpose.

What the hell does our depth chart look like now?

PG - Dragic / Richardson / Weber
SG - Johnson / Ellington / McGruder
SF - Winslow / Babbit / Johnson
PF - Bosh / Williams / McRoberts / Reed
C - Whiteside / Haslem


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> What the hell does our depth chart look like now?
> 
> PG - Dragic / Richardson / Weber
> SG - Johnson / Ellington / McGruder
> SF - Winslow / Babbit / Johnson
> PF - Bosh / Williams / McRoberts / Reed
> C - Whiteside / Haslem


Slide Reed down to C and maybe Babbit as a stretch 4?

Dont know how good this team will be, but one this is for sure, they are gonna run a ton. Much more youth and speed on this roster to play up to Goran's strengths.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Busy busy day, a lot to digest.
> 
> Stoked that we won't have to deal with Ellington lighting us up every game. Wish we could sign Jamal Crawford also for that purpose.
> 
> What the hell does our depth chart look like now?
> 
> PG - Dragic / Richardson / Weber
> SG - Johnson / Ellington / McGruder
> SF - Winslow / Babbit / Johnson
> PF - Bosh / Williams / McRoberts / Reed
> C - Whiteside / Haslem


I really like this roster.


----------



## Wade County

All really hinges on Bosh's health, again. If he's in - we could potentially contend for a 7-8 seed. Without him - and that's a lotto team. And if we're gonna suck, we need to really really suck. We own our 1st rounder this year.


----------



## Adam

This team has way too much talent to miss the playoffs. Whiteside and Dragic can lead this team to the playoffs.

I feel, and I felt this way last year (especially after the All-Star break), that our core is Goran, Whiteside, and Winslow. Richardson was a revelation and he should be even better next year. I think even without Bosh we have enough talent to be contending for our division title. McRoberts isn't the best option but if he is healthy and asked to step in he can fill a supporting role while the rest of the talent carries the team.

I think this team is going to be a lot better this year. I would prefer Deng at the 4 over Bosh, but regardless of the 4 spot I think with the ball in Dragic's hands and a lot more shooting this team is going to be better. We also were without TJ most of last season.

Also, James Johnson is exactly what we needed out of the other JJ we recently had. He's going to play hard defense, but he isn't going to kill our pace and play iso ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*UD had a conference call* today with the media


> *His feelings after signing a one-year deal to return for a 14th season in Miami: *“I’m just glad to be back. For the 13 years I’ve been a part of this organization, I’ve always had my mind set on finishing it this way. Obviously, I never envisioned finishing it without my brother. But the 13 years I spent playing with him, the 13 years I spent playing with the greatest players in the league, the 13 years I spent with this organization prepared me for the next step. And that’s to lead this group of guys, this next generation, even more so without Dwyane. The thing I’ve been able to take from him and the leadership he’s brought has prepared me for the next step of my career.”
> 
> *Miami’s roster makeover and what the first steps are going to be with a new group: *“We definitely plan on getting the guys together. Me and [Bosh] have been brainstorming a little bit to get these guys together and get to know one another, get comfortable with each other and learn more about each other beyond just basketball. That’s the process that helps toward winning. It’s not just all about just showing up to practice, playing hard and going out and winning games. It’s relationships off the floor, and that counts when you’re a team on the floor.”
> 
> *Whether reality has set in yet, from Wade’s departure to getting Haslem’s deal done:* “It’s real. It’s definitely real. But it hasn’t set in 100 percent. From the conversation I’ve had with [Bosh], once we step into the gym for practice that first day, that’s when it’s going to really be real. That’s when we’re going to realize, obviously, that Dwyane’s not there. And this is a new core group of guys, a new direction. But now, it’s not really real. I’m trying not to read about it or focus on it. I’m just trying to focus on my step as a leader. I’ve been looking at Ray Lewis videos and things to help me focus on the next step I need to do for my career.”
> 
> *Whether Haslem’s role will change as a veteran leader: *"My role doesn’t change as much as far as leading these guys on the floor, being the guy that sets the tone at practice, making sure practice is hard and we do things the right way. More so, my role will change off the floor in terms of coordinating, getting guys together. That’s something Dwyane would always do, getting guys together for dinners, going to the movies, house gatherings and stuff. That was something I would leave up to those guys. More so my leadership was being to practice on time, or being to practice early if I had to work with some guys.”
> 
> *How active Bosh is in the process of adjusting to a new roster:* “No one really knows what the situation is going to be with Chris. But me, personally, as a leader, in my mind, I’m preparing as if he’s going to be here, as if he’s going to be healthy and contributing. So that’s the way we’re going to look at it. That’s the positive approach he’s going to take. We’re brainstorming; we’re talking about it. Even before I signed my contract, once I got the word that Dwyane was going to leave, my mind immediately switched to what I need to do to lead these guys and what I need to do to make sure the new guys understood the Heat way and understand the legacy moving forward.”
> 
> *How tough was it to be on outside looking in with how it played out with Wade:* “I talked to him. We kept in touch. I was just asking him who was talking to him and what his offers were. I wanted him to come back. But I just know, personally, there was a lot of things he was feeling that, I guess, maybe just came to a head at this particular time. For whatever reason, we -- the organization -- and him, couldn’t get to an agreement. In hindsight, I don’t know, I think I should have come in and pulled a Chris Paul and handcuffed him like they did DeAndre Jordan and made him change his mind. I don’t know if there was anything I could have done or should have done. But I felt like it could have been avoided. But for whatever reason, it just wasn’t.”
> 
> *On Heat’s potential new playing style: *“I’m sure it’s going to be a new tempo. With Dwyane being out, I’m sure we’re going to have to get going more. Everyone knows that Goran [Dragic] is at his best when he’s in the open court, so I expect the pace is going to go up even more.”
> 
> *From Kevin Durant and Wade changing teams to Tim Duncan and Kobe Bryant retiring: *“Nothing against Kobe and Timmy, they’ve had great careers and are arguably the best to ever play their positions. But really, the only thing that is going to matter to me, and the only change that’s going to matter to me is No. 3 going to Chicago. I don’t give a damn about what Kevin Durant did and who else retired, regardless.”


----------



## Wade County

That last comment is pretty poignant. UD is obviously shattered DW is gone, as we all are.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753319296885989376
Had a really nice opening game of summer league, but has tapered off since. But a big who can shoot is valuable these days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753355651733155840
*Article from Alex Kennedy* from before free agency began about how Willie Reed could be the steal of free agency


> The NBA’s free agency period gets underway tonight after midnight, and Willie Reed is free to sign wherever he wants. The Brooklyn Nets decided not to extend a qualifying offer to the 26-year-old big man, making him an unrestricted free agent who should have no shortage of options.
> 
> This past season in Brooklyn, Reed averaged 4.7 points, 3.1 rebounds and .8 blocks in 39 games while shooting an efficient 57.1 percent from the field. These numbers may not jump off of the page, but that’s because Reed was playing just 10.9 minutes per game. His per-100-possession numbers were terrific: 21.5 points, 14.4 rebounds and 3.5 blocks. It wasn’t uncommon to see Reed score in double figures with a handful of rebounds and blocks despite playing just a few minutes.
> 
> But the team’s stats show that Reed made the most of his time on the court, as he was one of the Nets’ most productive players when given minutes. He led all Brooklyn players in net rating (+8), offensive rating (116), true shooting percentage (57.9 percent), field goal percentage (57.1 percent), block percentage (5.7 percent) and win shares per 48 minutes (.134). He finished second on the team in PER (19.2), total rebound percentage (16.1 percent) and offensive rebound percentage (12.7 percent).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753743202083975168


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754049570863218688
Wonder if we'll get a Bosh update? Probably not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From Riley's press conference


> *• On Wade’s departure: *"The conditions have always sort of pointed in the direction that we, as an organization, didn’t do enough for Dwyane. I was always reaching to get him another guy to not only help but to help him win in a way he would be very proud when he moved on out and retired. It was to maximize our ability to win. The only way to do that is to have cooperation, the same kind of collaborative cooperation he had in 2010.
> 
> "What my thoughts were to always make the team better and make sure that Dwyane was going to get his money. But not at the expense of paralyzing our ability to win, which would have hurt him. If there is anything I could have done better, I could have done it.
> 
> "It’s a sad week for [wife] Chris and I. We love his dearly. The only thing I can count on in life is change. You have to deal with it and adapt and move on. We’ve been here before. I wish him nothing but the best.
> 
> "I haven’t spoken to Dwyane yet [since he left]. I crafted a very long email him. I believe it would be a warm embrace. I don’t have any negative feelings for him. I know he was caught in a quandary with his thinking and thought processes. And I was locked into mine. I was so impressed when he talked to you guys [reporters last weekend] and I believe he was sincere. At that particular time, it was raw. Everybody in the organization will feel that way about him forever.
> 
> “This was not about money [with Wade]. This was about something else. I should have tried to do everything I could have verbally in trying to change his mindset to mine or big picture or better picture and would help him end his career and get him financially the money he wanted.
> 
> "Dwyane left for a couple weeks and was in Europe. Everything was done through a myriad of agents. It still doesn’t mean I shouldn’t have gotten in a canoe [and met with him].”





> • *On Chris Bosh, Riley was non-committal. I suggested asking Riley specifically whether Bosh would be cleared to play if he doesn’t get another blood clot. The question was asked to Riley, and Riley was non-committal, which seemed telling:*
> 
> “It’s always fluid. It always has been since there was a diagnosis and a decision for him not to play the rest of the season. It’s a positive environment right now with Chris and his doctors. Our doctors are constantly communicating, more so now than ever. I know Chris wants to play. Obviously, we would be open to that but this is still a very fluid situation. On this day, there is not an answer. I wish I could give you one.
> 
> “I can’t speak medically about this thing. I can only speak from a basketball standpoint. He’s been working out. From a basketball standpoint, is it complicated? It’s only complicated based on the information we get back from doctors.
> 
> "From the standpoint of today, it’s moving forward of down that road of him playing. We’re open to helping him get there. That’s all I can say. It’s a sensitive, complicated situation. From a basketball standpoint, I’ve been told it’s been put on hold. Losing him after the All-Star break, two years in a row, you never know what you have. We need to wait until August or September. Chris is an X factor here."
> 
> What about playing only home games? “All those things will come into play [and be discussed]. There are many players that play with that condition [of being on and off blood thinners]. If it gets to a formula, that’s what we will do.”
> 
> Was not having a firm idea about Bosh a deterrent in free agency? “No, it wasn’t an impediment. It’s just something that has to run its course. It will work itself out. It does right now stymie us from doing certain things.”
> _
> Remember, if Bosh plays one game next season, his $26 million salary will be on the cap next summer, period. I expect Bosh will fight this if the Heat doesn’t allow him to play. The Heat privately refutes any perception that it's trying to keep Bosh off the court for cap-clearing reasons_.


*Much more here*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hassan played a game in the Drew league today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756936938712539137


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757650674121314304
Did not expect him to be out there for this little. Riley said in his last press conference that he wasnt gonna use the $2.9 million exception. I guess he also wasnt expecting Waiters to sign for so little.

Roster now at 18.

edit: 2 year deal with the 2nd year being a player option, according to Woj. So basically a 1-year deal with him betting on himself to make more money in free agency next season.


----------



## Adam

I know that he will want minutes and shots because he's playing for a new deal. I don't know if I like this for either side.


----------



## Ballscientist

Adam said:


> I know that he will want minutes and shots because he's playing for a new deal. I don't know if I like this for either side.


really bad because of efficiency

Heat treat him a trade chip.

Warriors are unable to give him 32 minutes per game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757990250421649412
Dion on instagram:


> waiters3 I didn't do it for the money... I did it for the opportunity to go out & ball & have fun. Everything else will take care of its self!!! I just felt like it was the best situation for me...& my family. I could have waited & got wat I wanted. But I rather be happy then miserable at the end of the day!!! Meaning Yu can have everything & still not be happy... #heatnation let's get it!!! #provethemwrong #stamped #Philly


Also, Amare signed a one-day contract with the Knicks and announced his retirement. Surprised that he decided to retire after mentioning after the season how he was disappointed with his playing time this past season. Also surprised he signed the 1 day contract with the Knicks and not the Suns.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*2016-17 Heat schedule* is out

Wade comes to town on November 10. Hard to tell how hard this schedule is since we have no idea how good or bad this Heat team will be.

And here's a letter from *Micky addressed to the fans*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765950175336656897
So that's 19 players now signed. Hope we still find a way to keep Weber. Would probably need to make a trade for that to happen now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

CB finally posted some vids of him doing basketball drills

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBJtPSaHh4Fr/

His wife posted this on Instagram. Seems to be a message to someone in those quotes. Could be pretty messy if the Heat dont clear him.


> mrsadriennebosh "Everybody keeps asking if I'm hooping. Yes, I'm hooping. I'm a hooper." - @ChrisBosh
> 
> I've been watching my husband for over a month working day in and day out and happy to see him giving a glimpse of that hard work to the world on his Snapchat (Follow MrChrisBosh) He is a consistent inspiration for me! A lot of people "say the right things" but very few follow through in their "actions". Looking forward to seeing his "actions" on a court this season #TeamBosh #IGotItOnAString #ImAHooper #ActionsSpeakLouderThanWords


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And in one tweet, Micky may have put all the upcoming Heat/Bosh mess to bed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771128788960808960


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh was interviewed on the 'open run' podcast. Talks about being ready to get back to playing and his new blood thinner medication that he says should allow him to play


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776189381035986944


----------



## Wade County

Hey guys - I recently started a blog with some mates of mine. We are doing analysis of all teams off-seasons, and I recently finalised my thoughts on my beloved Heat.

If you're interested, have a read and check out our blog!

https://thefourpointplayaus.wordpress.com/2016/09/12/mia-heat-report/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779416881690095616
20th and final Heat camp signing.


----------



## Adam

Tons of non-believers right now. I see nearly everyone in the media saying we will miss the playoffs and that we might even tank. I see Heat fans saying 20 or 30 something wins.

Putting it in right now before the season that we are going to win the division.


----------



## Wade County

Good to have you back Adam. 

I think this team will do better than expected also, but feel like we kinda need another lotto pick considering the 2 picks owed to PHX.

If Goran or Hassan goes down, we'll be in a world of pain. Otherwise, feel we will overachieve.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I wont go as far as to say win the division, but I think we'll be better than expected. Still trying to figure out if battling for that 7th or 8th spot is better than a high lottery pick in a supposedly deep draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753319296885989376
> Had a really nice opening game of summer league, but has tapered off since. But a big who can shoot is valuable these days.


1st cut of the preseason. Looking like he'll be on his way to the Sky force, along with the newest signing Vashil Fernandez, a center out of Valpo who is the all-time NCAA leader in blocks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat’s final roster spot likely to come down to choosing one true point guard



> The Miami Heat will wrap up the preseason this week with three games in four nights beginning Tuesday at home against the Orlando Magic and ending Friday against the Philadelphia 76ers at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Then comes the unpleasant part for coach Erik Spoelstra: Whittling the roster from 20 down to 15.
> 
> “I’m not looking forward to this weekend,” Spoelstra said Monday.
> 
> The only real decision for the Heat — barring a trade or the unexpected release of Chris Bosh — will be deciding whether to keep the steady hand of veteran point guard Beno Udrih or continue to turn the page in the franchise’s youth movement and keep 23-year-old defensive dynamo Briante Weber.
> 
> “Well, they’re two totally different players,” Spoelstra replied Monday when asked how the competition was going between Weber and Udrih, the only true backup point guards on the roster. “Bri is dynamic defensively. There’s so many unpredictable things that are disruptive, it’s uncanny. Offensively, he brings a lot of energy, and he’s developing the rest of his game.
> 
> “Beno is a 13-year vet that’s played on championship level teams. He doesn’t get sick at sea. He can get you organized and is a very steady, high-IQ player. So, two totally different type of guys.”


Wish we could keep both. Love Beno and everything he did for us last season, but for this team, i'd keep the young prospect.


----------



## Wade County

We made the mistake of cutting Patrick Beverley back in 2010, would hate to make that same mistake now. Keep Briante and hope he can develop into a similar pest.

Mad respect to Beno though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788450510034595840
Been a lot of rumors for a few weeks now that the Kings and Heat were talking. And all rumors have centered around Dragic and Gay.

Would open up $17 million next summer, if Gay opts out, which he's expected to do.

I'd wait a few weeks into the season before deciding anything.


----------



## Wade County

I feel like we'd be giving up on Dragic really early doing a deal like that. He's gonna have a good year with the ball in his hands.

I'd want WCS included in any deal with the Kings also.


----------



## Adam

The best we looked last year was when Bosh went down for the season and Wade was out and Dragic finally had the ball in his hands. This rumor perplexes me because I think letting Dragic run a fast paced offense is the best move for this team.

Rudy Gay is terrible. If we're gonna dump salaries do it at the trade deadline.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Good to have you back Adam.
> 
> I think this team will do better than expected also, but feel like we kinda need another lotto pick considering the 2 picks owed to PHX.
> 
> If Goran or Hassan goes down, we'll be in a world of pain. Otherwise, feel we will overachieve.


I read your blog, good writeup! I'm expecting more from Miami this season and I think we will surprise people. Can't believe the season is already a week away, thank god.


----------



## Wade County

Thanks man, I appreciate you taking the time!

If you're interested in joining our Facebook page, let me know.

This team is running and gunning. Love the pace we're playing at. We actually may surprise some people this year, assuming we stay healthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here is the *Miami Herald's take* on this:


> • The Heat has discussed a trade that would send Goran Dragic to Sacramento for forward Rudy Gay and point guard Darren Collison, according to Michael Scotto of Sheridanhoops.com.
> 
> But the indication that both colleague Manny Navarro and I received this afternoon is that there’s nothing happening with that rumored deal at this time.
> 
> I’m also told that the Heat is not trying to trade Dragic at this time and wants to see him play with this team, though it does like Gay as a complementary player.
> 
> Unless something very appealing surfaces, Pat Riley wants to get a sense of what kind of team he has in the next month or two before he considers moving major pieces. Riley has said he expects teams to call him in December offering contracts of players that those teams regret signing.
> 
> If the Heat changed its mind and gave up Dragic in that Sacramento scenario, that deal would give Miami $60 million in cap space next summer if Chris Bosh is removed from Miami’s cap (as expected) and Gay doesn’t exercise a $14.2 million player option for 2017-18.
> 
> We’re told Gay would love to play in Miami and the Heat will consider him as a secondary option in free agency next summer.
> 
> • More motivation for Hassan Whiteside: In NBA.com’s annual poll of general managers, Whiteside didn’t get a single vote in the best center category, with DeAndre Jordan, DeMarcus Cousins, Anthony Davis, Marc Gasol, Karl Anthony-Towns and Draymond Green all getting votes.
> 
> Whiteside got only one vote for best interior defender (Jordan was first) and was sixth in “best defensive player” category (Kawhi Leonard was first, followed by LeBron James, Avery Bradley, Green and Jordan).
> 
> • The Heat remains very much undecided about the best option at starting power forward between Luke Babbitt (the best three-point shooter on the roster) and Derrick Williams (more well-rounded game and held players he guarded to 42.5 percent shooting last season, compared with 48.1 percent for Babbitt).


Waiting to see how this team fits is the best way to go about this.


----------



## Wade County

Will be interesting to see what happens between Williams, Babbitt and the corpse of McBob.


----------

